# Digital watercolor



## wildmaven (Sep 25, 2007)

I didn't know if this would be welcome in other parts of this forum, even though it is a manipulated photograph, so I'm posting it here. Digital watercolor has been a HUGE seller for me in our art gallery in town. This little guy seems to be a big favorite:







And this is my biggest seller:


----------



## JohnMF (Sep 29, 2007)

i would think that first one would look great in a large print on a wall


----------

